# !

## Sky

> : 
>   :    ?    ,      .              . ĳ   ,  ,   ..  . ,     ,     .      ,    .  ,  ,         ,     ,       ... 
>    4627 0550 0054 1796. 
>       ,   :   305299  14360570   29244825509100;   4627 0550 0054 1796

  https://www.facebook.com/nejnich

----------


## Sky

... ,       ,     ...  

> . 03.02.1997-12.07.2014.  !

----------

